
Event streaming over session windows: an interactive guide - lbradstreet
http://pyroclast.io/blog/2017/07/25/patterns-session-windows.html
======
XPherior
One of the authors here. The neat thing about this set up is that these
streaming examples are executing against a real stream processor in the
browser. The interactive examples were built using
[Onyx]([https://github.com/onyx-platform/onyx](https://github.com/onyx-
platform/onyx)) and it's cross-compiled JavaScript sibling, [onyx-local-
rt]([https://github.com/onyx-platform/onyx-local-rt](https://github.com/onyx-
platform/onyx-local-rt)).

~~~
coinme
Very cool, I've been looking to get into the stream processing mindset, and
this post helped greatly.

